# Anyone know about monosodium glutamate intolerance(MSG)



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Occasionally I get a "bee in my bonnet" about something that may be causing my daughter's IBS. You all know the story. I suddenly think how many years is she going to put up with this? and start reading' going to doctors, naturopaths etc. with her. This week it is MSG. We realised that many food which she can't eat are high in MSG.Also, her father being of Italian origin, tomatoes, parmesan cheese and many other foods I cook seem to contain this.We did do an elimination diet 3 years ago, but I realise now that she never stopped eating yoghurt since the dietition said they were lactose free and that was what she was focusing on. They apparently can contain hidden MSG,AS can vitually every processed food. Any input would be appreciated.I did a search, but noone seems to have discussed this recently here.If this leads to anything positive I will post again.Gilly


----------



## tlatner (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Gilly, I recently discovered that I'm sensitive to MSG, and my stomach has been much better since I've pretty much cut it out of my diet. Unfortunately, it can be hidden in food under many different names (hydrolized protein, enzymes, natural flavors, etc.). I'd suggest having your daughter try to avoid MSG for a few weeks to see how she feels. Thankfully there are some great sites on the Internet with information on avoiding it. Among them are www.msgmyth.com, www.truthinlabeling.org and www.nomsg.com. Hope this helps. Ted


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

MSG gives me headaches. That's all I know about it.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

It makes my head, arms and legs ache. You have to watch ground meat, it's usually disguised as "natural flavorings". Also I'm 99% the delicious steak tacos I used to eat contain it.


----------

